# Static Nails?



## ncch

hi everyone,

i'm seeing so many ads for static nails for some reason- wondering how it is?  is it really long-lasting, chip free for 10 days?  i guess their thing is glass nails

i guess in general - i'm not sure if more expensive nail polish is better than less expensive nail polish so wanted to get some opinions and reviews before i buy.

thanks!


----------

